#ubuntu-for-all 2011-09-28
<leoquant> i have seen more people here :/
#ubuntu-for-all 2014-09-27
<Troy> hello?
<Troy> Any body ther?
<Troy> #include <stdio.h>...
<Troy> #include <iostream.h>
<Troy> bye.
